# O&w M-65 Help Please!



## negatron (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi all,

I've picked up my very own m-65! Hurray!

But its got no screw down crown as all the websites seem to say it does.

I don't fancy myself a watch newby but screwdown does mean like the rolex oyster and the omega seamaster right? (literally needing to un screw beore pulling out?)

And can any one advise on where i can track down other dials and hands for the watch?

coz i remember seeing some places sell them new with a choice of dials and hands and i was hoping to get a nice red second hand like the one that's on a mesh strap floating around on the forums?

any help would be great thanks!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

All M-65's should have screw down crowns.

If you had bought it from me then I would have fitted you a red seconds hand for free.


----------



## negatron (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply Roy...

just looked at it... nope... no screw down...

erm... whats the back on urs say?

and i just found the place with custom hands.

seems its LIKE the m65 but not...

Any ideas where the nice red second hand for the other m65 came from?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Commercial links are not allowed, sorry I have had to remove it.

Here is a picture of the M65's, if this is what your looks like then it should have a screw down crown.


----------



## negatron (Apr 16, 2005)

Dear Roy,

Sorry bout the commercial link, I'll remember that next time.

As for the watch it came from a friend's collection (Next time I get another O&W I'll be

sure to look you up.)

But after looking up some info my friend and I were told that the batches of M-65s that

are pre-2002 didn't have screw downs.

Well, thought I might check that with you.

And sorry for the ignorance but are you THE current maker of O&Ws

or do you buy lots and lots of them and their parts to customize them?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have never seen an M65 without a screw down crown, even the pre 2002 ones.

Maybe a small batch was made with normal crowns but I have never heard of or seen them.

I do not make O&W watches, they are made in Switzerland.

I do not normally customise them either but if someone wanted a small alteration, a different coloured sec hand etc, then I would consider doing it.


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

AFAIK all M65 -models are with srew down crown.

Just a quick question: Is your M65 with O&W logo or "circle-T and broad arrow" -dial? The reason why I ask is because later ones has been sold also by MWC. How ever those should have srew down crown also.

One and I think most propably possibility is that crown has been changed. I know one case when srew crown tube was broken and we changed that tube and crown. Maybe some one took easier way and installed non srew down crown.

JP


----------



## negatron (Apr 16, 2005)

HMm... mine's the circle -T / Broad arrow dial and I just had a look at the MWC version.

Can't really tell them apart! Although Roy's pic has a black date wheel and the MWC has a white date wheel (Mine has a white date wheel). I quite sure I've heard of O&W's with the white date wheel too ya?

Would both case backs have the same markings? Or rather, what should I be looking at on an O&W caseback?

As for the repair possibility, I reakon its highly unlikely as the watch itself almost MINT NOS condition, Not a scratch on or wear mark on the casing... even the shinier surface!

thanks to all that have been helping unravel this little mystery!



JP (Europe) said:


> AFAIK all M65 -models are with srew down crown.
> 
> Just a quick question: Is your M65 with O&W logo or "circle-T and broad arrow" -dial? The reason why I ask is because later ones has been sold also by MWC. How ever those should have srew down crown also.
> 
> ...


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

O&W's has been made with both black and white date wheel. I donÂ´t know MWC case back markings but I can check my O&W M65Â´s (but not today because not home). Roy maybe do have faster answer to this.

How ever from the memory I know that earlier M65 -models (pre 2003 or so) case backs were marked 3 atm (30 meters WR) and today those are marked 5 atm.

JP


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

M65 back.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

And front. White date wheel, this one was, if i remember correctly my very first purchase from Roy.


----------



## negatron (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, here's pictures of my watch,

ignore the vintage fusion thing is what my friend photo shopped in for fun

hmm... now i'm worrying coz the wording is slightly different from mine.

Say... that 93 stamped on your's wouldn't happen to mean its year of manufacture would it?

would that make mine 1999?

i see that the number in the middle is different between mine and yours.

what's it stand for anyway? I thought it was a movement number...

Darn it now i'm wondering if this is a O&W or not...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the most noticable thing about your case back is it doesn't say swiss made. I'm no expert so don't draw anything from this but I would expect O&W to have swiss made on the back.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It looks to me like the screw down crown has been replaced with a non screw down one.


----------



## negatron (Apr 16, 2005)

Hmmm... questions for Roy

Is my case back looking proper for a '99 O&W?

And is it a complicated thing to restore it back to a screw down crown? I.e. simply buying a new O&W crown and asking the local watch maker to put it back on?

(I'd love to have you do it for me but postage to UK is probably makes it a bit inpracticle)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The case back looks ok to me.

You will not be able to buy a crown and tube from O&W without buying a complete case.

A watchmaker should be able to fit a generic crown and threaded tube.


----------



## negatron (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi guys,

To all that have been following this little saga,

Had a watchmaker look at the crown and tube/assembly today, he reakons he can't see any signs of work done on it at all and the "normal" crown is probably original.

Having said that its also the proper eta movement...

I guess the only person to ask now is Mr Wajs. I've contacted him and he's on holiday but I'm scheduled to call him again on the 2nd of March.

So lets all wait with baited breath for the answer!

Oh... and I've found a Carribean 1000 in good shape at the watch makers.

its too pricey for me to buy and keep but anyone want a shot at it?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

negatron said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> To all that have been following this little saga,
> 
> ...


pm sent regarding the Caribbean


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

negatron said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> To all that have been following this little saga,
> 
> ...


If the crown has been changed then tube assembly is also changed (non srew style). That is possible to do without leaving any marks.

Personally I donÂ´t see too much sense to get srew down crown for M65 because it is not diver watch.

JP


----------



## negatron (Apr 16, 2005)

Dear all,

Finally managed to contact Mr. Wajs today and its all good!

Apparently the first batch of M65's reissued in 1998-99 used the normal crown.

WHoo hoo







. Next project... to costumize a divers watch!


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

According to Howard Marx's website the M-65's made during the Vietnam era didn't have screw down crowns. His information seems to imply that the screw down crowns are a more recent addition to the M-65 by O&W.

Michael


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

m58dh said:


> According to Howard Marx's website the M-65's made during the Vietnam era didn't have screw down crowns. His information seems to imply that the screw down crowns are a more recent addition to the M-65 by O&W.
> 
> Michael
> 
> ...


AFAIK it is more or less like marketing hype. M-65 was not made during the Vietnam war era what ended 1975. First version from ETA2824 -movement came out 1972. Yearly 70Â´s automatic watches vere more or less at least twice as expensive as manual wind watches so poor soldiers did had usually manual wind watches.

On Vietnam war time not even all divers had srew down crowns.

Those O&W -models what were sold during Vietnam war era did had some style like M-65 but there is no model (or I havenÂ´t seen) what looks like M-65. IÂ´d like to see one if it exist.

That said O&W Earlybird and Caribbean did have some history in Vietnam also. And my M-65 is very sturdy watch.

JP


----------

